# RocketRaid 2300 Benutzername und Passwort vergessen



## KlaDi (19. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. Ich hab in meinem Rechner einen RocketRaid 2300 Controller. An diesem sind 4 SATA-Platten angeschlossen, die im RAID 5-Verbund laufen, nun ist eine Platte abgeschmiert und ich habe diese ausgetauscht.

Alles scheint wieder zu gehen, nur ich weiß nicht, ob die Daten wieder "rebuilted" werden, dazu müsste ich mich in der Managementkonsole des Raidcontrollers mit Benutzernamen und Passwort anmelden. Leider habe ich beides nicht notiert und keine Ahnung mehr, was ich da eingegeben habe. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich an beides rankomme ohne das RAID platt zu machen?

gruß klaus.


----------

